# Schwinn Fastbacks



## Chocolat96 (Aug 14, 2019)

Schwinn Ram Horns and Fastback muscle bikes last picture at the SoCal bike swapmeet in Long Beach CA


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 15, 2019)

Great looking bikes! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Master (Aug 15, 2019)

very cool rides thanks for sharing. did you make that shifter arm with the holes drilled in it?


----------



## Chocolat96 (Aug 15, 2019)

Master said:


> very cool rides thanks for sharing. did you make that shifter arm with the holes drilled in it?




That bike belongs to a friend there is guy on Instagram that sells that shifter arm


----------

